# pattaya



## randyflorio

i am thinking of leasing a bar in busy section of pattaya with bar girls ect.. is this a good bussiness or is there a slow season and if so how slow


----------



## kalpattaya

randyflorio said:


> i am thinking of leasing a bar in busy section of pattaya with bar girls ect.. is this a good bussiness or is there a slow season and if so how slow


I think this is such a bad idea! There are more than 5000 bars in Pattaya. Probably a better option will be to try with something else.

There is a low season in Pattaya, bars are empty. If it is at Walking Street no problem.


----------



## Guest

The slow season is the utterly dead season this year. 

Plus a number of bars have closed or come close to closing as a direct result of the recession, political upheavals, increasing competition from other countries, etc. Thailand is no longer the laid-back cheap destination it once was. Tourism is down massively. Less tourists spending less money, expats being far more careful with the contents of their wallets with the depreciation of sterling, the euro, the Oz dollar, against the baht.

Not sure about US citizens rights in terms of shareholdings in a bar, but the Thais stop all other nationals from taking more than a 49% interest in any business. It's different for Americans because of the post-Vietnam accord, however.

You also have to be aware of the backhander/bribe culture, existence of the Thai 'mafia', etc, esoecially in shadier business sectors such as this.


----------



## randyflorio

kalpattaya said:


> I think this is such a bad idea! There are more than 5000 bars in Pattaya. Probably a better option will be to try with something else.
> 
> There is a low season in Pattaya, bars are empty. If it is at Walking Street no problem.


thank you so much for the info also i am coming there for a week in october is that the busy or sl;ow season


----------



## randyflorio

frogblogger said:


> The slow season is the utterly dead season this year.
> 
> Plus a number of bars have closed or come close to closing as a direct result of the recession, political upheavals, increasing competition from other countries, etc. Thailand is no longer the laid-back cheap destination it once was. Tourism is down massively. Less tourists spending less money, expats being far more careful with the contents of their wallets with the depreciation of sterling, the euro, the Oz dollar, against the baht.
> 
> Not sure about US citizens rights in terms of shareholdings in a bar, but the Thais stop all other nationals from taking more than a 49% interest in any business. It's different for Americans because of the post-Vietnam accord, however.
> 
> You also have to be aware of the backhander/bribe culture, existence of the Thai 'mafia', etc, esoecially in shadier business sectors such as this.


thanks so much i will take your advice thanks again


----------

